# affiliate program



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

*Has anyone ever used a* *affiliate program and with whom? 

Do/did you like it and make money?


*


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a thread that should get you started:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=1042&highlight=affiliate


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I saved that info, thanks Rodney. 
But what if I wanted to be an affiliate with your program/ Is there any good sites out there?

I'm asking because I've used them in the past and found that a large number of people that run these programms shave your earnings. So this post is for advice on who has a good program and who to stay far away from. Anybody like to talk bout that/this.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Is there an affiliate program that allows you to sell their licensed shirts at Street Location (in store) stores ? 

This would be a web based computers system inside the store with a mega size Screen on the wall. Users would order there and pick up the shirts in a few days......possible ? does it exist ?

I have an idea for a small retail chain.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

T-BOT said:


> Is there an affiliate program that allows you to sell their licensed shirts at Street Location (in store) stores ?
> 
> This would be a web based computers system inside the store with a mega size Screen on the wall. Users would order there and pick up the shirts in a few days......possible ? does it exist ?
> 
> I have an idea for a small retail chain.


??????

Lucy you lost me here. I want to know about how I should find a good program. I would like to offer other things on my site that I do not sell, but I don't want to make the offer for free. So I figure if I add a few affiliates, that would solve the problem.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> But what if I wanted to be an affiliate with your program/ Is there any good sites out there?





> I'm asking because I've used them in the past and found that a large number of people that run these programms shave your earnings. So this post is for advice on who has a good program and who to stay far away from. Anybody like to talk bout that/this


I don't think a large number of people that run affiliate programs shave earnings at all. It's possible that some do, but I wouldn't say that a large number of them do.

Sorry, I misunderstood your question to mean using an affiliate program to market your shirts.

If you look through shareasale.com or abestweb.com, you'll find lots of good t-shirt affiliate programs.

If you pick the t-shirts you think are popular, then check if the seller has an affiliate program, that can be a good way to start. Like bustedtees.com has an affiliate program, tshirthell.com has a good one, etc. Just depends on the type of t-shirts you are trying to sell.


----------



## Mathiastheok (Nov 14, 2006)

I've used Share A Sale before... easy set up and verry intuitive. They are for real and you can read many independant reviews of their services on the web...

http://www.shareasale.com/


----------

